# Uber just came out with a new Transportation Provider Service Agreement



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

The new contract is out boys and girls, if you are smart, you would be wise to read each and everyone page of the 16 page contract. Educate yourself and use it for your own benefits. You will learn that lots of uber suggestions contradict uber contract agreements.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I do not know if I read this correctly but did Uber just told us we better have a p2p auto insurance? And there was no mentioning about Uber 1 mill coverage or any coverage $1 safe ride fee? Whats going on?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

because you are dealing with two companies, one is uber and one is rasier. uber will email u one thing and rasier's contract will say another. This is the perfect set up so when shit hits the fan they can start pointing fingers until you are sued to death in court and lose all your worldly possessions before someone can be held responsible. be careful driving out there guys, it's getting pretty shady out there


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Where can you find it? It flashed on my phone but disappeared. I was driving at the time. The one shown on my dashboard says December 2013.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

log off and log back in, it's showing up everytime u log in now. they want u to have no excuse about not knowing the new rules


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The one on the phone is still dated Dec and is 11 pages, not 16.

I can't read it on the stupid phone.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

what state r u driving in?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

California


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

yeah I'm from boston so there might be a delay. it's different from state to state. uber is a hot mess


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

kenny said:


> yeah I'm from boston so there might be a delay. it's different from state to state. uber is a hot mess


I just got this today as well. The bottom of the fees page says July 2013...


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

So reading the new service agreement we are no longer called "partners" and must have our personal auto insurance approve P2P. If not is considered breach of agreement? Did I read that right?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

yes that's the contract from rasier, but uber will tell you otherwise. again u dealing with two different companies. wait till something happens and see how they will point fingers and screw you over


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

Kenny, did you get screwed by Uber? Please share your story. Thanks


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> View attachment 46


Yup. I got that same email. Somebody made a booboo.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

So since they accidentally sent this new agreement prematurely and it contains the P2P insurance requirement, I assume that they are aware that some insurance companies will be offering P2P insurance very soon. I certainly hope so anyway because the insurance issue is my biggest worry doing this.

Lyft sent out a notice this past weekend announcing that they had teamed with Met Life and would be making an announcement soon regarding P2P insurance availability.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

Let's get things clear. we are all getting screwed by Uber. Do the math carefully and you will understand that you are pretty much working for minimum wage after they take their 20% and you take another 20% for gas, additional frequency for maintenance, mileage, and the depreciation of your car. 20% is actually a lower estimation, it really should be around 25% to 30%


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

kenny said:


> Let's get things clear. we are all getting screwed by Uber. Do the math carefully and you will understand that you are pretty much working for minimum wage after they take their 20% and you take another 20% for gas, additional frequency for maintenance, mileage, and the depreciation of your car. 20% is actually a lower estimation, it really should be around 25% to 30%


You have no way of calculating how much each driver is making. Markets are different. Routes are different. Rates are all different. Even car maintenance is different.

My question was - did you get screwed by UberX insurance coverage? The James River ins. company? If so, share your story.

The income argument is pointless, too many factors.

That is unless you have an anti uber agenda.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

While we are all a bit frustrated by changing policies that negatively affect our driving with Uber, it does seem overboard that in every message Kenny writes he says Uber is screwing him over. Maybe he's with the "counterforce"?


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

zaner said:


> While we are all a bit frustrated by changing policies that negatively affect our driving with Uber, it does seem overboard that in every message Kenny writes he says Uber is screwing him over. Maybe he's with the "counterforce"?


Noone is forcing him to drive for Uber. There are atleast two other companies he can drive for, if he chooses to.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

why don't u two share how much you make? there's only 60 mins in an hour. I don't need to know your market, you rate, and etc... If you are talking about just one day or one route yeah I see your point but overall on average it comes back to the same number. I dare anybody prove me wrong. Give me your numbers for 2 weeks and we'll see who's right. People just don't know how to do basic arithmetic now a days. There's another thread about rates and how much money people make, there people have listed real numbers of how much they make, why don't u stroll over there and take a look and see how familiar the numbers are across the board no matter what state or country they live in? Perhaps u are an Uber employee spying or too stupid to do basic math?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

veikveik said:


> Noone is forcing him to drive for Uber. There are atleast two other companies he can drive for, if he chooses to.


no one is forcing her to read and reply to this post, there are at least two other posts she can read and reply to, if she chooses to.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

In the post log your shifts, I have posted some of my earnings. Im aware that Im making $10-$14 an hour after car costs. You might want to figure the time you are spending complaining into your cost.



kenny said:


> no one is forcing her to read and reply to this post, there are at least two other posts she can read and reply to, if she chooses to.


What?...


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

zaner said:


> In the post log your shifts, I have posted some of my earnings. Im aware that Im making $10-$14 an hour after car costs. You might want to figure the time you are spending complaining into your cost.
> 
> What?...


lol just like he can't do basic math, he doesn't get the joke either


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

veikveik said:


> Noone is forcing him to drive for Uber. There are atleast two other companies he can drive for, if he chooses to.


Veikveik, I'm stuck driving for uber. Lyft denied my application with no reason to back their denial. Sidecar is donation based company which allow riders to pay what ever they want. Not a good option. Do you know any other company beside this?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> Veikveik, I'm stuck driving for uber. Lyft denied my application with no reason to back their denial. Sidecar is donation based company which allow riders to pay what ever they want. Not a good option. Do you know any other company beside this?


Sidecar is a good option if you have enough users in your area. They no longer call their payments donations. I have never been paid less than the fare stated for the ride with Sidecar. Sometimes the rider pays more as they have that option just like UberX. You should at least sign up and give Sidecar a try. Use my driver referral code MATT1475. You will like the marketplace app and your ability to adjust your own fares and other ride options. Their approval process was the easiest and fastest for me. I applied one day and was driving the very next night.


----------

